# My goal is to answer the phone



## Jennifer1234 (Feb 17, 2008)

My goal for the next 7 days is to answer the phone EVERY single time it rings. No avoiding. 

This may not seem like a big deal but I soooo hate the phone!

So far so good today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck! If you try this long enough it should get easier with time. I used to have a hard time with phones, but now I'm to the point where I'm harassing telemarketers for SA practice.


----------



## trav777 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck! I hate picking up the phone and know how scary it can be!! Whenever I do get the courage to pick up the phone it feels great. After i'm done talking it gives me so such confidence! Than I do something embarassing and get discouraged again...argh.


----------



## Jennifer1234 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!

Well, I've done OK. I made it nearly 2 days, answering every call. Today I was in the middle of a good TV show and just did not want to talk to the person calling.
I tried to examine what bothers me so much about talking on the phone. I came up with 1) I feel I have other things I have to get done that are more important and 2) I feel trapped when someone calls...I will be talking or listening for just a bit and then I start to panic. Like I feel I cannot wrap up the conversation.

In high school I had a very needy friend. She would hold me "captive" on the phone for literally hours with her issues. I was too nice to tell her I needed to go. 

Just a little self-exploration. I'm back on track for the rest of the week.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

> In high school I had a very needy friend. She would hold me "captive" on the phone for literally hours with her issues. I was too nice to tell her I needed to go.


I know the feeling :sigh

Keep going!


----------



## Jennifer1234 (Feb 17, 2008)

I answered the phone tonight and it was someone doing a survey. I was proud of myself because the caller ID said "unknown." baby steps...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome Jennifer. Baby steps you are right. You are doing well. I really hope you achieve your goal. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Jennifer1234 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for your support everyone...it really means a lot. I didn't answer the phone every time, but at least 90% of the time. I think it helped reduce my anxiety knowing I didn't have to call people back if they left a message.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

90%? That's impressive. Good work Jennifer.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------

